# Ιθαγενή Ωδικά Πουλιά και Υβρίδια > Διατροφή >  Τρώγοντας άγριο Σέσκουλο

## Γιάννης Χαλκίδα

Κατσίκες τις έκανα καλέ μου φίλε Δημήτρη(jk).....

----------


## jk21

το γλεντησαν για τα καλα !

----------


## Gardelius

Γιάννη πανέμορφες !!!!!!! 

Δεν τις "χορταίνω" .... !!!!!

και ας έγιναν ότι προείπες,..  :Big Grin:

----------


## mitsman

Τι προσφέρει στην διατροφη τους το σεσκουλο???





Τι ομορφα πουλια??? τι στηθος? τι κεφαλι???? Καθαρη διχαλωτη ουρα , κοκκινες μασκες..... σωστη διατροφη και διαμονη!!!!

----------


## lagreco69

Γιαννη καλησπερα!! 

Μας εφτιαξες το κεφι!!!!! και τους πουλαρους σου!!!!!!! 

Να εισαι παντα καλα!!!!!

----------


## VOSDOGIAN

Τι υπέροχα πουλιά είναι αυτά !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## Γιάννης Χαλκίδα

Πολλες βιταμινες (Α,Κ,...), φυτικες ινες και πολυ αντιστρες!!!
Και μπορντω μασκα....!

Ειναι κατι που το λατρευουν!

----------


## antonispahn

Πολυ ωραια πουλια Γιαννη

----------


## jk21

ετσι ειναι !!!

http://www.whfoods.com/genpage.php?t...dspice&dbid=16

και βιτ Ε επισης και χολινη και λουτεινη ,που καταληγουν σε αυτο που περιεγραψε ο Γιαννης και βλεπουμε εμεις

----------


## mitsman

χολίνη.... εεεε???? χμμμμμμμμ ενδιαφερον.... αλλα και ιδιαιτερα δυνατο σε βιταμινη Κ!!!
Υπάρχει αραγε στα μαναβικα η πρέπει να παρω σβαρνα τα χωραφια?

----------


## jk21

Μητσο διπλα στο σπανακι ,αποκλειεται να μην δεις σεσκουλο στα μαναβικα .Ας μην ειναι το αγριο .Το ιδιο ειναι .Βαλε και το Βικακυ να σου φτιαξει και μια χορτοπιτα ,βερα Σαλονικια που ειναι ... με λιγο πρασο ,λαπαθο ,μαραθο και ανηθο ,γινεται σουπερ 









δες εδω ,το ημερο τρωνε

----------


## mitsman

Το βρισκω παρα παρα πολυ αυτο το φυτο στα χωραφια, απλα θα σας βαλω καμμια φωτογραφια μην παω και δηλητηριασω τα πουλια μου...... χαχααχαα

----------


## jk21

να βαλεις γιατι καπου αλλου παει το μυαλο μου

----------


## xXx

το μόνο σίγουρο είναι ότι....στα μάτιαξα....να τα χαίρεσαι Γιάννη

----------


## kostaskirki

Γιάννη Καταπληκτικες καρδερίνες. Μπράβο σου . Όσο για το σεσκουλο έρχεται σε δεύτερη μοίρα στην φωτογραφία.

----------


## amastro

Θα συμφωνήσω με τον προλαλήσαντα.
Φαντάζομαι τον εαυτό μου να κάθεται απέναντι από τις κλούβες , να πίνει καφεδάκι και να χαζεύει αυτές τις υπέροχες καρδερίνες.
Και η Monica Bellucci με μαγιώ να πέρναγε από μπροστά , κρατώντας ένα καφάσι σέσκουλα , θα έτρωγε το φραπέ στο κέφάλι.

----------


## jk21

θα συμφωνησω και θα διαφωνησω .Η πρωτη ματια θα παει και ετσι ειναι δεδομενο οτι εγινε σε ολους ,στα ομορφα αυτα πουλακια .Η δευτερη ματια και κυριως η δευτερη σκεψη ,θα επρεπε να πηγαινει ,στο πως συμβαινει να ειναι τοσο ομορφα αυτα τα πουλακια .Δεν ειναι ολες οι major που εχω δει ,με τετοιες μασκες ,με τοση ζωντανια (εγω τα ειχα δει και απο κοντα *Ένας εκτροφέας με εμπειρία και άποψη, Γιάννης Χαλκίδα )*και αυτη η δευτερη ματια που πρεπει να πεσει και στο σεσκουλο ,ειναι η αιτια που ο Γιαννης ανεβασε οτι ειδατε .Να δειτε ενα απο τα διαφορα που εχει ως πρακτικη και αυτα τα πουλια ειναι ολο ζωντανια !

----------


## kostaskirki

Δημήτρη ο καθένας έχει τα κόλπα του και τα μυστικά του. Άσε που το θέμα με όλες τις πρασινάδες κλπ έχει υπερμαχους αλλά και πολεμιους. Όσο για την ζωντάνια των πουλιών και το χρώμα τους σίγουρα δεν ευθύνεται το σεσκουλο όπως πιστεύω αλλά σίγουρα η γενικότερη περιποίηση που θα έχει ο Γιάννης πάνω σε αυτά τα πουλιά όσο αφορά την ξηρή τροφή τούς ,την καθαριότητα τους ,τα φάρμακα τους κλπ. Όλα τα παραπάνω βέβαια είναι καθαρά προσωπική άποψη και φιλική διάθεση.

----------


## jk21

θα μας πει πιστευω και ο Γιαννης την αποψη του .Σιγουρα ολα παιζουν ρολο .Για το χρωμα τους παντως ειδικα ,αν ανοιξες τον αλλο συνδεσμο που παρεθεσα ,δεν ειναι τυχαιο οτι τον κατηφε τον δινει ως τροφη και δεν τον εχει σε ανθοδοχειο

οπως και στο παρον θεμα  μαλλον δεν ειδες την ιδια αναφορα του Γιαννη στο ποστ 7 ,τοσο για  βιταμινες Α (η βιταμινη της υγειας σε πολλα θεματα και ειδικα στο δερμα ) και Κ ( ξερεις ποσο σημασια εχει η Κ στην καρδερινα ... ) 

οσο και για μπορντω μασκα ... ο Γιαννης εδειξε την πραξη και η θεωρια που επιβεβαιωνει την πραξη ,ηρθε στο συνδεσμο του ποστ  9 ,για την αξια (και την λουτεινη ) του μπροκολου

----------


## Γιάννης Χαλκίδα

Η ζωντανια γενικοτερα των πουλιων οφειλεται στα πρασινα, στο χωρο, στην καθημερινη αλλαγη φαγητου-νερου, στην καθαριοτητα....
Η ποικιλια της διατροφης αυτων των πουλιων ειναι το Α και το Ω.
Μην τα βαλετε ποτε σε ρουτινα! "Βαριουνται".
Για ενα χρονικο διαστημα προσπαθησα να αντικαταστησω τα πρασινα με διαφορα σκευασματα μεταλλων-ιχνοστοιχειων-βιταμινων.
Ε λοιπον τα πουλια "κρεμασαν"!Καμια σχεση με τη ζωντανια και τη λαμψη που εχουν οταν παιρνουν απο φυσικες πηγες βιταμινες-ιχνοστοιχεια-μεταλλα!!Καμια ομως! Γιαυτο λεγονται και συμπληρωματα....
Δωστε στα πουλια σας εποχιακα λαχανικα-αγριοχορτα!Μεζεψτε απ τη φυση ημιωριμους σπορους (πικραλιδας, ραδικιου, σενεκιου,ζωχου. Αγκαθια- κιρσιο,νεραγκαθο,αγκαθι μαριας κ.α)!!
Αν δεν εχετε τη δυνατοτητα να το κανετε αυτο, πραγματικα αλλαξτε χομπι...
Λυπαμαι που το λεω ετσι, μα αυτα τα πουλια ειναι πολυ απαιτητικα !Εκ των πραγματων δεν μπορουμε να τους προσφερουμε αυτα που βρισκουν στη φυση....Ας προσπαθησουμε λοιπον να τους παρεχουμε ενα 10% αυτων!
Δωστε τους μπανιο κατα βουληση!Τα κανει ευτυχισμενα! Σπαει τη "ρουτινα"....
Δωστε τους κλαρια με αγριους σπορους. Τρωνε παιζοντας σαν παιδια!!!
Η διατροφη της καρδερινας θελει ποικιλια!Οχι υπερβολες! Θελει ομως πολλα........

----------


## Γιάννης Χαλκίδα

....κι οσον αφορα τις μασκες των πουλιων, θεωρω οτι τα περιπου 500 μπουμπουκια κατηφε που εφαγαν συνολικα και σε καθημερινη βαση μαζι με τα πρασινα φρεσκα λαχανικα ειναι υπερ αρκετα ωστε να δωσουν αυτο το αποτελεσμα!

----------


## Γιάννης Χαλκίδα

....ξεχασα και τα κιλα γλυστριδας που ετρωγαν με μανια!!!!!!

----------


## gpapjohn

Αν και δεν εκτρέφω καρδερίνες αλλά καναρίνια, θεωρώ πολύ σημαντική την εμπειρία που καταθέτεις Γιάννη σχετικά με τη χορήγηση βιταμινούχων σκευασμάτων.

Δίνω κάθε μέρα φρέσκα χορταρικά στα πουλιά μου, ΑΛΛΑ

δε θέλω να πω ψέματα, πάντα λοξοκοιτάζω τα συμπληρώματα...

----------


## Γιάννης Χαλκίδα

> Αν και δεν εκτρέφω καρδερίνες αλλά καναρίνια, θεωρώ πολύ σημαντική την εμπειρία που καταθέτεις Γιάννη σχετικά με τη χορήγηση βιταμινούχων σκευασμάτων.
> 
> Δίνω κάθε μέρα φρέσκα χορταρικά στα πουλιά μου, ΑΛΛΑ
> 
> δε θέλω να πω ψέματα, πάντα λοξοκοιτάζω τα συμπληρώματα...


Γιωργο, κι εγω δινω συμπληρωματα.
Αλλα και χωρις αυτα τα πουλια μπορουν να ζησουν και να ειναι υγιη!
Χωρις ομως τις φυσικες πηγες τους εχουμε προβλημα....

----------


## Γιάννης Χαλκίδα

Και για να καταληξω....

Τα πιο σημαντικα για μια κατακοκκινη μασκα:

Υγιες συκωτι, ασκηση, φρεσκο καλαμποκι, κοκκινη πιπερια, οινοθηρα, γλυστριδα, κατηφες, μπροκολο, ραδικι, πικραλιδα, σπανακι (με μετρο)!

----------


## jk21

αν γινει συστηματικη χρηση και του σεσκουλου (υπαρχει και ημερο στις λαικες )

θα ειναι και αυτο σε αυτα που ανεφερες 

http://nutritiondata.self.com/foods-...0000000-w.html


10999 mg για αυτο (πανω και απο τον ταραξακο σε λουτεινη + ζεαξανθινη )

1683 mg το μπροκολο


κατι ξερουν ισως οι << κατσικες καρδερινες ......   >> που την εχουνε << πεσει >> στο σεσκουλο εδω 




εκτος αν δεν ειναι για τη λουτεινη ,αλλα γιατι περιεχει τεραστιες ποσοτητες βιταμινης Κ ,που τοσο πολυ χρειαζονται για τις μικροαιμοραγιες που τους προκαλουν τα κοκκιδια ακομα και στη φυση (175 γρ εχουν *715.9 %* καλλυμενες τις ανθρωπινες αναγκες .... )


* δεν τα γραφω για τον Γιαννη ... ο Γιαννης τα ξερει εδω και καιρο

----------


## antonispahn

> Και για να καταληξω....
> Τα πιο σημαντικα για μια κατακοκκινη μασκα:
> Υγιες συκωτι,ασκηση, φρεσκο καλαμποκι, κοκκινη πιπερια, οινοθηρα, γλυστριδα, κατηφες, μπροκολο, ραδικι, πικραλιδα, σπανακι (με μετρο)!


Γιάννη ευχαριστούμε για την κατάθεση της εμπειρίας σου, πιπεριά φρέσκια πως τι δίνεις τριμμένη, ολόκληρη? Τι αποδοχή έχει από τα πουλια?

----------


## kostaskirki

Γιάννη σε ευχαριστούμε πολύ για τις εμπειρίες που μοιράζεσαι μαζί μας. Να σαι καλά και καλές αναπαραγωγες να έχουμε όλοι μας.

----------


## Γιάννης Χαλκίδα

Τα παντα τα δινω ολοκληρα!
Ακομη και το καροτο(σε φετες βεβαια). Οσο λιγοτερη επεξεργασια δεχονται οι τροφες τοσο κρατανε ολες τις ουσιες τους....

----------


## mitsman

Πιπερια φλωρινης πραγματικα την τσακιζουν τα περισσοτερα πουλια!!!
Τωρα εγω εχω δοκιμασει στις καρδερινες μου εκτος των παραπανω και το σπανακι με εξαιρετικη αποδοχη..... επισης καλη πηγη λουτεινης!

----------


## Efthimis98

Άσχετο αλλά σχετικό, σε λίγο θα κάνω το μπατζάκι μου καρδερίνα και ως αποτέλεσμα κατσίκα !!  :: 
Τρώει και σπανάκι -του βάζω όμως αραιά γιατί κάπου είχα διαβάσει ότι δεν επιτρέπεται συστηματικά να δίνεται- , και ζωχό-πικραλίδα ( συνήθως τρώει τα φύλλα και το "κορμό" -κόλλησα δεν θυμάμαι πως λέγεται- ), και γλυστρίδα, και τσουκνίδα... και γενικότερα μου αρέσει να του δίνω τέτοια χορταρικά... !! Ειδικά όταν τον βλέπω να τα τρώει είμαι μες στην χαρά, λες και είναι παιδί μου!!  :Happy: 
Και επειδή στο χωριό μου βλέπω συνέχεια σέσκουλο στα λιβάδια αλλά και στο περιβόλι μας, ίδιο με αυτό που έχει φωτό ο Δημήτρης, κάνει να του δώσω ή θα έχει προβλήματα; 
Βέβαια όλα αυτά που προαναφέρω τα δίνω αραιά και με μέτρο, εκτός της γλυστρίδας που όταν έχω του βάζω κάθε μέρα!!  :winky:

----------


## jk21

Μια χαρα ειναι Ευθυμη και το αγριο του Γιαννη και το ηρεμο με τις μεγαλες << φυλλαδες >>

----------


## mitsman

Εδω οι καρδερινες μου τρωνε σπανάκι και οχι μονο οι καρδερίνες!

----------


## mitsman

και εδω φύλλα απο μπροκολο!!!

----------


## johnrider

σέσκουλο παραγωγής μου.

----------

